# MAC, Coach, New Vanity Haul.



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok so I hit up the CCO, Coach and a Consignment shop. I don't know if anyone has read some of my prior posts but I showed photos of my vanity and I hate it to small not enough room so I found a vintage desk at a consignment shop in Akron Im going to sand it repaint it hang a mirror over it and use it as a vanity. I also gave in bought a new Coach not sure if I like it or not I wanted the Zoe which they had in but I got this purse and wallet for the same price I would of paid for just the zoe. 





Coach Hamptons Signature Tote and Wristlet Scored for $170 after sale price and coupon! (anyone needing a coach outlet coupon I can forward a 20% coupon valid till Sept 7th email me at [email protected])




My future vanity picked up at Abbey Anns 2 on Brittain Rd In Akron for $41.00 They have 2 or 3 others in too and they take offers!!! The others were cheaper but one was painted green and the other had less drawers I found this perfect for what I was looking for cant wait to fix it up!

Ok Ok I know your wanting the list for the CCO they were putting new items out but not much they got 4 new mac items in both Hello kitty palettes which I wasnt fond of, clear lip gelee' and Hello Kitty tendertone lip balm I believe it was. 

Heres what I got.... 
Studio Moisture Cream (cleary thought I read strobe cream whoops) 
Mineralize Skinfinish Brunette
Mineralized Skinfinish Warmed 
Shadestick Overcast
Nail Lacquer Vestral White 
Sheerspark Pressed Powder
Idol Eyes E/S (love love love)
Vellum E/S




My bag full of goodies Im wanting to buy some brushes... 





Can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC, Coach, New Vanity Hail.*

Great haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 5, 2009)

Oooh you did good!


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that vanity is awesome and so cheap!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikana* 

 
_Wow, that vanity is awesome and so cheap!_

 
Thanks so much a girl on here made a post about her goodwill vanity she got for 20.00 after seeing how she customized on for her self I went on a mission looking at good wills and consignments this was the most cheapest I could find in reasonable condition and I cant wait for it to replace my old one. I dont have nearly enough mac lol to fill the drawers.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome haul!  Coach and MAC are two of my favorite things!


----------



## juicy415 (Sep 5, 2009)

enjoy your goodies! happy labor day weekend!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome haul! Coach and MAC are two of my favorite things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it before I had my daughter I would go to coach pry once a week and drop most of my paycheck on a purse or something now that I got the little one I promised my self to 2 a year I got one back in December and then this one I got this month. I did splurge though in July and bought a Christian Dior as a birthday present which I havent even carried I got the leather lace addict hobo from sex and the city love love love it.


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im proud to announce the vanity no longer looks like that I will soon be posting photos and what not of it. I have it completley sanded the drawers have been primed and painted the color I chose dust bunny its an antique cream color I didnt want white because it shows alot of dirt once I finish priming and painting the desk part Im going to put a gloss over it they told me to do that at lowes so it will be easy to wash down then Im going to use another painting technique on it with an opal gloss to give it a faded vintage look.


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## makeba (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Im proud to announce the vanity no longer looks like that I will soon be posting photos and what not of it. I have it completley sanded the drawers have been primed and painted the color I chose dust bunny its an antique cream color I didnt want white because it shows alot of dirt once I finish priming and painting the desk part Im going to put a gloss over it they told me to do that at lowes so it will be easy to wash down then Im going to use another painting technique on it with an opal gloss to give it a faded vintage look._

 
okay!! chica have ya finished it! how is the project coming along.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see the vanity pics


----------



## gabbsters19 (Sep 13, 2009)

loove the vanity (I think I saw the finished product in the cco boards)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabbsters19* 

 
_loove the vanity (I think I saw the finished product in the cco boards)_

 
Yes you did I will soon be posting it on the traincase forum once I get all my makeup put away.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Haul =D


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 26, 2010)

Really love the vanity


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Great haul love the vanity


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jan 27, 2010)

everythings gorgeous!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome haul! And that bag


----------



## CajunFille' (Feb 13, 2010)

I love your vanity!! The design is very functional and has a lot of potential. I am a sucker for old things like that at a great price. I just like to fix things up and make them "my own". My mom always picks on me and tells me that someone could give me a pile of crap and I would spray paint it gold and call it beauteeeful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As funny as it is,  she's right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your beauteeeful vanity!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_I love your vanity!! The design is very functional and has a lot of potential. I am a sucker for old things like that at a great price. I just like to fix things up and make them "my own". My mom always picks on me and tells me that someone could give me a pile of crap and I would spray paint it gold and call it beauteeeful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As funny as it is, she's right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your beauteeeful vanity!!_

 
I know the feeling i searched and searched for the perfect vanity I didnt want to get in over my head and spend over 300 on a vanity I liked so I went seekig a vintage desk and took me awhile found this I painted it dust bunny a creamy tan vintage white kind of color stenciled roses and love it! 

It also has much more MAC in it now.


----------



## mirauk (Feb 14, 2010)

coach... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the wristlet, co cute!
Nice MAC haul too! enjoy it muchly


----------

